# Recently Retired What To Do With Clothes



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

I retired a few months ago and have so many clothes in the closet that I no longer will be able wear that often and never will be able to cycle them one complete rotation in a given Season. There are eight Fall suits; eight Fall sportcoat/slack combination and the same numbers for Spring. 24 pairs of Fall trousers and same number for Spring. About 36 dress shirts and 36 sport shirts for Fall and same numbers for Spring. Hugh amounts of socks and ties and belts. 24 pairs of Alden shoes. Camel Hair Polo coat, Herringbone top coat , Duffle coat, Tweed Raglin Coat and I cannot keep going with all the rest of the items. Whats a retired guy to do with all of this! The labels are Majer, Southwick, J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Corbin, Ben Silver, Trafalgar, Alden,Alan Paine, Kenneth Gordon etc, etc, etc. Any comments?


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

Sizes of everything, including the shoes?


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

We have a thriving thrift exchange.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

From that description, my guess is that if you put all of that in your front yard you'd have a Cannonball Run-like stampede emanating from DC, Greenville, Springfield IL, Pittsburgh, Louisville, and NW Connecticut.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

We have a "thrift exchange" where your excess clothes could be sold You sous need to be willing to take pictures and ship. We have a couple of guys who might take them on consignment. 

You could find a young man starting out who is your size and make his year. 

Those shoes wouldn't be 9/9.5 narrow?


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

CMDC said:


> From that description, my guess is that if you put all of that in your front yard you'd have a Cannonball Run-like stampede emanating from DC, Greenville, Springfield IL, Pittsburgh, Louisville, and NW Connecticut.


And central New Jersey!


----------



## palmettoking (Jan 2, 2010)

CMDC said:


> From that description, my guess is that if you put all of that in your front yard you'd have a Cannonball Run-like stampede emanating from DC, Greenville, Springfield IL, Pittsburgh, Louisville, and NW Connecticut.


Quite the amusing mental picture haha. I can just imagine old European station wagons barreling up to Maine in a convoy.


----------



## Cardinals5 (Jun 16, 2009)

I'd say the thrift exchange would be your best bet if you don't mind taking pictures, measurements, etc. If that seems like too much hassle, you could just choose someone to sell the stuff for you with something like a consignment deal (TweedyDon writes the best descriptions). The last option would be just to make up a list of what you have and then let people PM you if they're interested, which would probably work best with the Aldens.


----------



## DFPyne (Mar 2, 2010)

If I were you i'd donate/sell on the cheap the clothing to needy college students(like myself )


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks, Cardinals!  And I concur with your suggestion to the OP concerning the Aldens; these would be the easiest and quickest to list, too.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

This has to be a joke.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You have no doubt already received a blizzard of PMs, but...

Socks are easy--take those to GW. If you happen to wear 44 suits, R or S, 18/34 shirts, 8.5D shoes and 36 trousers, that is also easy--put everything in a big box and send it to me.

Otherwise, as others have suggested, you can either sell the stuff online or have someone else do it for you. If you have the time, it can be an enjoyable hobby that, from what you describe, could easily produce enough income to pay for a nice weekend trip somewhere. I'd estimate you're looking at a weekend getting everything photographed, measured and posted. Or you could drib and drab it out. You could also mix and match. Aldens in good condition and in popular sizes are pretty easy to sell. Since your stuff is, presumably, the same size, you might consider offering it in lots, especially the shirts. Probably not as much of a return that way, but less time-consuming.

If you sell it yourself, I would highly recommend the thrift exchange. You may not get top dollar, but ebay won't take a cut--that adds up quickly--and folks tend to be much more pleasant than the general public. And you can always go the ebay route later. There is also The Other Forum, but this place is better. Folks have more manners.

Gotta say, I wish you lived down the street from me...


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Ah it seems many members are jumping on the "Free stuff please" bandwagon, and as much as my mind is screaming "Youre a poor high schooler, tell him to give you stuff" I still urge you to go on the thrift thread or ebay and dole them out that way. If not, ask your grandkids (if you have any). You'd be surprised how many 16 year olds would kill for a nice J Press suit instead of having to go to Kohls to buy theirs... trust me.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Gentlemen, I am overwhelmed with all of your nice responses in such a complimentary manner concerning the brands in my wardrobe. I really did not know how sought after these items were and how much personal value these items have to some of you. It has given me cause to think about the disposition of this wardrobe and I am totally amazed that I possess such a sought after collection of Classic Trad Clothing. Thanks for all your comments and suggestions!:icon_smile:


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

palmettoking said:


> Quite the amusing mental picture haha. I can just imagine old European station wagons barreling up to Maine in a convoy.


And one Audi TT ragtop


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Take it slowly*

As a recent retiree, I recommend that you go slowly in disposing of quality clothing. In retirement, you do not know for sure what directions your life will take or what clothing you might need. Unless you have compelling storage problems, I suggest that you retain quality garments for at least a year. Then, if you are still inclined to dispose of individual garments, let them go one by one to individuals or in directions that you know are worthy. A year from now, you will be vastly more experienced at being retired than you are now.


----------



## St. Charles Ave. (Jan 15, 2011)

oxford said:


> Gentlemen, I am overwhelmed with all of your nice responses in such a complimentary manner concerning the brands in my wardrobe. I really did not know how sought after these items were and how much personal value these items have to some of you. It has given me cause to think about the disposition of this wardrobe and I am totally amazed that I possess such a sought after collection of Classic Trad Clothing. Thanks for all your comments and suggestions!:icon_smile:


You're pretty much walking onto Antiques Roadshow with a Picasso.


----------



## chilton (Jul 16, 2008)

Depending on the sizes, I would consider taking some off your hands as I generally try to help others. However, it may be a bit of a burden.

All kidding aside, the thrift exchange on this site or ebay are your best bets.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

oxford said:


> ...I am totally amazed that I possess such a sought after collection of Classic Trad Clothing.


Not buying this for a New York minute. The OP has been a member here for three years and knows well that which he says he doesn't. Once again, his veracity is in question.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Peak and Pine

Why not come to Bangor and visit me. I will buy lunch and then have you come over and survey the wardrobe. Let me know when! Thanks.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Can't wait for the report...



oxford said:


> Peak and Pine
> 
> Why not come to Bangor and visit me. I will buy lunch and then have you come over and survey the wardrobe. Let me know when! Thanks.


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Well, it sounds like you may have just about enough. 

I think you really want to avoid anything precipitous. You might dispose of everything and later regret it. 

Much better to give it away slowly, like the others suggested, while saving some special items.


----------



## jwooten (Dec 19, 2010)

Does any of the J. Press come with a Nigerian Fortune and/or Prince in a 42L?


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

I went through the same thought processes when I retired a little more than five years ago. I decided to wait at least a year before I did any serious closet cleaning just so I could get an idea about what I needed and what I didn't need. I'm glad that I did because six months later I took a part-time job that kept me wearing some of the clothes that I might otherwise have taken to Goodwill. As it was I still ended up making several trips to Goodwill as part of my inventory reduction. I suggest that you go slow.

Now having said that I'm reminded of the story that I heard Kris Kristofferson tell once. He was a Rhodes scholar and a Captain in the Army when he resigned his commission to move to Nashville so he could try his hand at songwriting. The first thing he did was to take all of his clothes, except for his jeans, and put them in a pile and burn them. He saw it as a symbolic gesture of his move to a new life. 

Of course this life change wasn't agreeable with his wife who promptly divorced him since her plan had been to be the wife of an Army General. I wonder if she would have reacted differently if she had known that he was going to become a multi-millionaire songwriter and actor. You just never know. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

You, Mr. Oxford, are no Kris Kristofferson. Do not burn your clothes.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

CMDC said:


> From that description, my guess is that if you put all of that in your front yard you'd have a Cannonball Run-like stampede emanating from DC, Greenville, Springfield IL, Pittsburgh, Louisville, and NW Connecticut.


And from Dallas, TX. I'll stop in Texarkana to pick up the beer (Coors).

Edit: just realized I'd confused Smokey and the Bandit with Cannonball Run! Oops


----------



## Fraser Tartan (May 12, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Not buying this for a New York minute. The OP has been a member here for three years and knows well that which he says he doesn't. Once again, his veracity is in question.


I can't believe that he remains so effective.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Ditto that, but I'm fishing for a more scurrilous adjective.

Anyway, he's invited me (back) to Bangor. I was born there. Left at two alone in a motorized pram with $5 mom shoved under the blanket. Maybe it's worth a trip back, but would skip the tour of Oxy's stuff. Steven King lives there; wouldn't mind seeing what he wears as he conjures up the spook.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

As reported by Cruiser, I held onto my suits, sports jackets dress shoes, etc, for a bit more than two years after my retirement from full time employment. Then it was off to Goodwill, our churches resale shop and several senior living centers with much of what was stored in my closets. However, beware! LOL. Try not to repeat my error(s), as I now seem intent on replacing many of the items I had originally given away. :crazy:


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

If you're looking to get a rise out of the membership, Oxford, asking what to do with your 24 pairs of Aldens is a pretty good way to do it.


----------



## Wisco (Dec 3, 2009)

oxford said:


> I retired a few months ago and have so many clothes in the closet that I no longer will be able wear that often and never will be able to cycle them one complete rotation in a given Season. There are eight Fall suits; eight Fall sportcoat/slack combination and the same numbers for Spring. 24 pairs of Fall trousers and same number for Spring. About 36 dress shirts and 36 sport shirts for Fall and same numbers for Spring. Hugh amounts of socks and ties and belts. 24 pairs of Alden shoes. Camel Hair Polo coat, Herringbone top coat , Duffle coat, Tweed Raglin Coat and I cannot keep going with all the rest of the items. Whats a retired guy to do with all of this! The labels are Majer, Southwick, J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Corbin, Ben Silver, Trafalgar, Alden,Alan Paine, Kenneth Gordon etc, etc, etc. Any comments?


Frankly, I hope to be in this same situation in 25-30 years from now:tongue2:


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Hello to "THE RAMBLER.I started buying the Aldens at age 24 and over the years have wound up with twenty four pair not counting those I simply wore out and disposed of. Back then they sold for 150.00 a pair and now they are in excess of 400.00 and have become price prohibitive for me; I have not bought any Aldens now for over ten years and I wonder how far they can go price wise before folks just give up. I bought mine from places such as Dunham's of Maine, Whillock Brothers, Jack Wood Ltd., Altman's, and Roger Stevens. Those were the Golden years for Trads!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

What are the size ranges?

Assuming I don't fit into any of them, and aside from the exchange, eBay, and plain old dropping a bag off at the Goodwill, you can look into Freecycle. It's a loose organization of local messageboards where people ask and offer items for free. Nothing is traded; just given away, although offering something at _some_ point is generally the case.


----------



## fishertw (Jan 27, 2006)

oxford said:


> Hello to "THE RAMBLER.I started buying the Aldens at age 24 and over the years have wound up with twenty four pair not counting those I simply wore out and disposed of. Back then they sold for 150.00 a pair and now they are in excess of 400.00 and have become price prohibitive for me; I have not bought any Aldens now for over ten years and I wonder how far they can go price wise before folks just give up. I bought mine from places such as Dunham's of Maine, Whillock Brothers, Jack Wood Ltd., Altman's, and Roger Stevens. Those were the Golden years for Trads!


Hello Oxford-- When were you in Charlotte? Jack Wood Ltd. has been gone for a long time, I suspect nearly 40 years. I grew up there and it, along with Tate-Brown, was a mecca for traditional clothing. Oh- if they were only still in business on South Tryon. 
Cheers, Tom


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Through a method of communication not affiliated with this forum I have received an invitation to lunch in Bangor with the OP which I am happy to accept, come Spring and the thaw. We may be of similar ages, though not of sizes, so the object will not be to paw through duds of yore, but simply free eats. I look forward to it. At this age and this winter, I look forward to anything.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

fishertw
Thanks for your response. I lived in Charlotte from 1986 thru 1990 when I was with IBM on W. T. Harris Blvd. I shopped at Jack Wood Ltd. all those four years. At the time it was owned by Chuck Duncan a former sales associate from Arthur Adler in D. C. I understand Chuck became ill and decided to close the store somewhere around 1995. He did have quite a bit of competition from Paul Simon and that may also have cut into his business though I preferred Jack Wood Ltd. I still have those nice Majer Brand Calvary Twill and Whipcord suits with the Jack Wood Label.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Peak and Pine
When you get to Maine I will show you around Bangor after lunch. There is not a lot to see since it is a by gone city lacking economic thrust. Most stores and business in the downtown area are gone . The city is blighted now and not what it was in the 60's and 70's. The paper mills and shoe factories are a past era. I will take you past Steven King's compound and show you the things he has given to the city, though none of it bears his name.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

oxford said:


> Peak and Pine
> When you get to Maine...


I'm pretty sure he's already there...


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

oxford said:


> Peak and Pine
> When you get to Maine I will show you around Bangor after lunch.


Thank you.

I have this lousy habit of writing obtusely for effect, so maybe prior posts in this thread haven't been clear, but there's no _getting to Maine_, have been here, for ever it seems, born here, not been to Bangor tho since '47 when I left on a motorized pram, etc., but am looking forward to a trip to the Queen City (O how I wish they'd scrap that name) sometime when the weather breaks. Greyhound goes there?

Edit: I see Justin's beat me to the punch. Ditto him.


----------



## swb120 (Aug 9, 2005)

Oxford is assiduously avoiding any mention of sizes, even when directly asked. Hmm...

Of course, if I decided to drive to Bangor, I would get there only to discover that tonylumpkin had beat me there by a few hours!


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry, I did not mean to avoid the sizes. The size is 42 reg., 36 waist, 29 inseam.


----------



## JJR512 (May 18, 2010)

oxford said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to avoid the sizes. The size is 42 reg., 36 waist, 29 inseam.


And what size are the shoes?


----------



## Preacher (Jul 5, 2008)

oxford said:


> Sorry, I did not mean to avoid the sizes. The size is 42 reg., 36 waist, 29 inseam.


I'll be the first to respond to that. Those are my EXACT sizes!!!!

No kidding, they really are.


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

Man, until this thread I didn't know vultures flew this far north.


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

oxford said:


> fishertw
> Thanks for your response. I lived in Charlotte from 1986 thru 1990 when I was with IBM on W. T. Harris Blvd. I shopped at Jack Wood Ltd. all those four years. At the time it was owned by Chuck Duncan a former sales associate from Arthur Adler in D. C. I understand Chuck became ill and decided to close the store somewhere around 1995. He did have quite a bit of competition from Paul Simon and that may also have cut into his business though I preferred Jack Wood Ltd. I still have those nice Majer Brand Calvary Twill and Whipcord suits with the Jack Wood Label.


Some Jack Wood Ltd. clothes still show up in the thrifts around here from time to time


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

oxford said:


> I retired a few months ago and have so many clothes in the closet that I no longer will be able wear that often and never will be able to cycle them one complete rotation in a given Season. There are eight Fall suits; eight Fall sportcoat/slack combination and the same numbers for Spring. 24 pairs of Fall trousers and same number for Spring. About 36 dress shirts and 36 sport shirts for Fall and same numbers for Spring. Hugh amounts of socks and ties and belts. 24 pairs of Alden shoes. Camel Hair Polo coat, Herringbone top coat , Duffle coat, Tweed Raglin Coat and I cannot keep going with all the rest of the items. Whats a retired guy to do with all of this! The labels are Majer, Southwick, J. Press, Brooks Brothers, Cable Car Clothiers, Corbin, Ben Silver, Trafalgar, Alden,Alan Paine, Kenneth Gordon etc, etc, etc. Any comments?


Now when does an AAAC member ever complain about having *too many* clothes? Sounds more like boasting than complaining. :icon_smile_big:

Don't worry, if you enjoyed assembling such a wardrobe, you'll find a chance to still wear much of it.


----------



## HalfLegend (Aug 1, 2010)

Peak and Pine said:


> Man, until this thread I didn't know vultures flew this far north.


Oh agreed, its funny all the people "joking" about taking clothes off your hands.:devil:


----------



## Titus_A (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, it looks like everyone else has laid out the options pretty nicely: 1) sell in some way, 2) donate to a charity, or 3) give to an AAAC member.

Note that the various options have their respective side effects. Donating to charity will get you a tax deduction: your clothes aren't worth what they were when you bought them, but they're worth more than Goodwill would sell them for. Selling them, on the other hand, might result in income (I don't know whether clothing has a basis for tax purposes). That would be the sort of under-the-table thing that people who aren't being audited don't really have to worry about in practice, of course. That said, depending on what your tax returns look like, those two considerations (the possibility of deductions and the possibility of income) might be worth taking into account.


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

It appears you have a very symmetrical wardrobe, with all categories evenly matched numerically and seasonally. A more suspicious reader might wonder whether the bridge under which the author of such an inquiry lives would have sufficient closet space, but then it takes all kinds. 

Just asking, but now that you've retired, will you be trashing all this finery for sweats and sneakers 24/7/365?


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

One thing to consider:

How often have any one of us thrifted a treasure trove? It happens, unfortunately, not nearly as often as we'd like, but it does happen. A couple-three pair of as-new AEs next to each other for $2 apiece, a couple dozen high-end ties hanging for 99 cents apiece, a Burberry tweed sport coat next to BB camel hair, both in perfect condition, the nine--count 'em, nine--BB OCBD's in perfect condition. All of this has happened to me, and, likely, to most folks who go to thrift stores as often as I do. Most recently, I thrifted a Burberry raincoat in magnificent condition for $3. It had receipts bearing the previous owner's name in the pockets--he's managing partner of a fairly large law firm. So I called to make sure that a, the coat didn't end up there by accident and b, to confirm it really was a Burberry (there are a lot of counterfeits around and I'm not overly familiar with the brand). No, the coat didn't get there by accident and yes, it was/is a Burberry. Have a nice day.

Point is, we shouldn't judge Oxford too harshly. Somehow, some way, lots of really expensive stuff ends up in thrift stores--Patrick in particular has some amazing stories. I think I probably have a fair amount of stuff previously owned by someone now deceased, but not necessarily. Weights fluctuate. Incomes differ. Like the guy who owned the Burberry: I wouldn't give something like that to GW ever, but he didn't think twice. And now that I know, it's a fair bet I probably have other things that came from his closet.

Plenty of folks on this forum would never, ever wear used clothing. That's just not the way they roll. So they couldn't be expected to know the secondary market. Yes, Oxford may be pulling our collective leg here, and, if so, it says more about him than about us. But I wouldn't dismiss out of hand.

And, for the record, I also wear 36/29.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Any word on the size of those 24 pairs of Aldens? Or is this all a really good joke? Or are they all long gone?


----------



## Brooksfan (Jan 25, 2005)

They were all 13D and I scooped them all up for $15 per pair. Then on the way home I realized they were all shell and I thought they were calfskin. Can't stand shell because my feet sweat and shell doesn't breathe. So, I figured what the hell, I've wasted $360 before so I gave them to the guy behind the counter at the lobster roll stand on the way back to the airport and came home empty handed. Great lobster roll, though, so the trip wasn't a complete waste. If only all those suits had been a 41.5 and the pants 35.75-28.5, I might have taken them off his hands too. Maybe next time.


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

The Aldens are all 10 1/2 c. Over 35 yrs it is not a lot of pairs to accumulate since they wear well and can be refurbished. I really did think 24 pairs were that many guess I need to get out more.
The best Lobster Rolls in Maine are at Ken's Place in Scarbourough and Jordans Drive In in Ellsworth. Too many places are now using frozen vacuum packed Lobster and banking the roll up with lettuce to make it look better.


----------



## xcubbies (Jul 31, 2005)

Don't make the mistake that I did when I retired. I got rid of all my suits and then didnt have anything to be buried in.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Really oxford, you're still posting? The gig is up, move along now...

Brian


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Yes, it is time to move along--the multiple postings on wither Majer gave you away. Don't understand how folks get their jollies doing this. Harmless, yes. Fun? I just don't get it...


----------



## oldschoolprep (Jun 21, 2007)

*Ditto Whillock Brothers*

Oxford -

Thanks for stirring up memories of Whillock Brothers on W. Main Street in sunny balmy Rochester, NY. I am wearing a pair of thrice refurbished burgundy calfskin Alden tassel loafers Tom O'Donaghue sold me in 1986. With the exception of a pair of new bown Flex-welt bit loafers, I stopped purchasing new ones in 2000 and have my trove 28 pairs refurbished by Alden, many for multiple times.



oxford said:


> Hello to "THE RAMBLER.I started buying the Aldens at age 24 and over the years have wound up with twenty four pair not counting those I simply wore out and disposed of. Back then they sold for 150.00 a pair and now they are in excess of 400.00 and have become price prohibitive for me; I have not bought any Aldens now for over ten years and I wonder how far they can go price wise before folks just give up. I bought mine from places such as Dunham's of Maine, Whillock Brothers, Jack Wood Ltd., Altman's, and Roger Stevens. Those were the Golden years for Trads!


----------



## oxford (Feb 24, 2008)

Your most welcome and Yes! what fond memories we have of Tommy O'Donaghue. I often wonder what he is doing these days. His store was certainly Old-School and a bastion of Tradition. I also bought several Aldens from Tommy and the price back then was 150.00 my goodness how times have changed. Thanks!


----------



## windsor (Dec 12, 2006)

I thought the "Queen City" was Cincinnati Ohio. The last real Burberry I saw in a thrift was marked 199.00 and it was missing the zip in liner. Three bucks is a real find!


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Ah, yes. My own memories are DEFINITELY stirred now. I'm recalling giant squid drifting through multi-colored seaweed--no, wait, the plants are actually made-for-the-drive-in OTC BB socks! Any rate, the coral in this reef are purple and green, with gentle paisley-hued stingrays wafting peacefully in the midst whilst sharks sing songs with the dolphins. Yes, I remember all of this--WHEN I WAS ON ACID!!!!

Owsley, RIP, is no longer amongst us as of a few days ago. So, please, honor his memory and send this clap-trap to the Foreign Ministry of Australia, which is accustomed to dealing with folks in the mold of bear.



oldschoolprep said:


> Oxford -
> 
> Thanks for stirring up memories of Whillock Brothers on W. Main Street in sunny balmy Rochester, NY. I am wearing a pair of thrice refurbished burgundy calfskin Alden tassel loafers Tom O'Donaghue sold me in 1986. With the exception of a pair of new bown Flex-welt bit loafers, I stopped purchasing new ones in 2000 and have my trove 28 pairs refurbished by Alden, many for multiple times.


----------



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

*Thanks to oxford!*

When oxford first posted his desire to pass on his collection, I offered to help him with the sales through the Exchange, if he so desired. I subsequently endorsed godan's and orsini's sensible advice to hold on to things, at least he knew which sartorial direction retirement would take him.

H graciously replied to my original offer, and, last Friday, I received a beautiful pair of Argyle cashmere blend socks from BB in the mail from him, by way of thanks for the offer. This was a very kind gesture, and so I wanted to thank him for it (them?) here.

Thank you, oxford! :icon_smile:


----------

